# [Guide] Remote OS Installation



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2008)

I was wondering on how to install a OS on a headless PC (Headless = No monitor  ). I got into this situation cause my monitor got roasted  and I wanted to install XP in it... using my PC was not a problem cause I use remote desktop via my laptop most of the time ( except while playing games  ). 

Knowledge about installing a OS on a remote computer should be know by most system admins but not for regular users. It would be handy to have a quick guide here at TD. 

I havent installed any OS remotely till date but here goes some info about the same. 

*Remote Installation Services (RIS)*


> *Remote Installation Services*
> 
> Remote Installation Services (RIS) enables you to perform a clean installation of Windows XP Professional, any current version of Windows Server, or any version of Windows 2000 (except Windows 2000 Datacenter Server), on supported computers throughout your organization. You can simultaneously deploy the operating system on multiple client computers from one or more remote locations.
> How it works
> ...



*How to Install Clients with RIS*

*Step-by-Step Guide to Remote OS Installation*

*Linux RIS How-to*


----------



## mehulved (Jun 3, 2008)

For linux, and I guess most *nix you can always use pxeboot and tftp
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trivial_File_Transfer_Protocol
I have also seen a setup at HBCSE, TIFR where preconfigured linux images were stored on a server and mounted via NFS and IP address supplied at boot time via DHCP to each client, thus being able to do a network boot.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice guide bro!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 3, 2008)

Very useful info! I'll admit these things were unknown to me but now I find some utility for them!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 3, 2008)

It's very complicated

Can someone make it easier.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2008)

@mehul Thanks for the links .. can you add a few more links for RIS on linux?


----------

